# Cheltenham - T Minus 1 Week!



## Elf On A Shelf (9 March 2016)

The Final Countdown! It's all happening this week! Annie Power and Lil Rockerfeller have been supplemented for the Champion Hurdle. Sire Du Grugy is set to wear blinkers for the first time. Mullins will be up to his eyes in travel plans fir the nigh on 70 horses he plans to bring over. I'm kacking myself over my wee one going. Jockeys will be passing over the dodgy novice chasers to the conditionals so they dont get hurt. And all the punters will be watching trainers other horses like hawks to see just how well they are running.  

What are your predictions? Who are you rooting for? Will you be attending? Or will you be skyving off work to watch on tv every afternoon?


----------



## Chiffy (10 March 2016)

I will be watching tv. Not skiving as I am retired, but daughter knows there will be no childcare during Cheltenham and dogs have to be walked before or after.
I am not sure I have favourite horse at the moment (I am not a betting person). I loved Mill House more than Arkle and Denman more than Kauto Star! 
I am old and loved many Michael Dickinson horses and of course Desert Orchid and Best Mate.
Wish all the best to Cue Card but am not keen on Paddy Brennan, he's a bit too 'win at all costs' for me.
Just hope Willie Mullins doesn't win every race!


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2016)

I have got the week booked off work. In fact, as I have to book my holidays so early I have got the 2017 Festival dates booked off as well.
I do hope it is not a Mullins' whitewash, he seems such a nice man but I am not keen on Ruby Walsh.
I want Sprinter Sacre do come home safe and in front would be nice.
If My Tent won the Champion Hurdle that would be training performance of the decade.
Who is yours, EKW? So we can root for him!


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 March 2016)

last day at work tomorrow, sofa and remote control booked, phone calls and knocks on the door will not be answered so dont bother to call me!  Really dont have any nailed on winners in mind, would love to see Cue Card and Sprinter do well and although WM does seem like a really nice guy, I too, hope he doesnt win all the Grade 1s.  Roll on Tuesday


----------



## claracanter (10 March 2016)

Can't wait! I'm a Sprinter and My Tent fan, hope Nicky Henderson does well. Love the for of the crowd when the first race starts.Most of all I hope all horses and jocks get round with no serious injuries


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Who is yours, EKW? So we can root for him!
		
Click to expand...

Sky Khan in the Pertemps Final. He is a wee dude! Total piss taker but great fun to ride lol!

I want Don Cossack Cue Card to win the Gold Cup. Sire Du Grugy for the Champion Chase - or Somersby just because it would be a fairytale ending for him and more than well deserved. I've not really looked at the World or Champion Hurdles. I suspect Mullins will get his way with Annie Power and the one in the mares race. 

Bolger & a McManus horse - and probably Nina Carberry will win the Cross Country race. I would love Balthazar King to win it but it is a big ask for him.

My boss has a tipping competition on her website if anyone fancies their chances.


----------



## Chiffy (11 March 2016)

Ooh yes EKW I had forgotten dear Somersby, he has run some great races. I shall be nervous for Balthazar King. I would also like Dodging Bullets to be back to form.
Good luck for your horse in the Pertemps.


----------



## Ktrice1994 (11 March 2016)

It would be brilliant if Sprinter won the Champion Chase - but most of all I just want him to come home safe and well.
I'm also a big Smad Place fan - just something about a flamboyant grey! His Hennessy win was great to watch.


----------



## Wimbles (11 March 2016)

I'm off there for our annual pilgrimage on Wednesday, cannot wait!! eeek!  Would love to see Cue Card win on Friday.


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 March 2016)

week booked off, cant wait. 
Don't really care who wins what as long as all horses and jockeys come home safe.

Would be an amazing training performance if Sprinter were to win the Champion Chase though. I don't think they will be a dry eye in the house if that happens.


----------



## TelH (11 March 2016)

I am an Annie Power fan, gotta love a chestnut mare- I have 2 myself  
Would love to see Sprinter win the Champion Chase, but I think if Un De Sceaux stays on his feet it will be his. It will take the Sprinter of old to beat him.
And I wonder if Smad Place is perhaps the somewhat forgotten horse of the Gold Cup. Seems to be mostly about the Irish horses and Cue Card so far. If Smad Place is allowed to bowl along and do his own thing in front I think he will be there or thereabouts at the finish.


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2016)

We hosted a preview on Wednesday, lots of interesting chat from Nico de Boinville, Tom Symonds, Christian Williams and Luke Tarr. Lots of banter, lots of opinions and all in all a fab night ( and they were such lovely guys!)

I'd really love to see Cue Card win the Gold Cup, but I think Don Cossack could prove tricky! I think anything could win the Gold Cup, it's full of really great horses. 

I'm hoping for rain on Wednesday for Flintham in the Pertemps, he's a firm favourite of mine!

Also, Peace and Co's has a wind op, so let's hope that helps him finish well in the Champion Hurdle.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			I'm hoping for rain on Wednesday for Flintham in the Pertemps, he's a firm favourite of mine!
		
Click to expand...

Pft! I want no rain at all and the ground to dry out to at least Good for that race! They will get the best of the ground so that will help my lad as well. And our horses have just hit form again (thankfully!!!) With 2 wins and 3 2nds from 6 runners today.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2016)

I liked your winner of the maiden hurdle at Ayr. Smart little horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I liked your winner of the maiden hurdle at Ayr. Smart little horse. 

Click to expand...

He surprised us as we really didn't think he would like that ground at all but he needed to run and there were very few other opportunities for him. He is a chaser in the making. Our other winner will be a nice horse next year when he is more mature and is another who wouldn't have been at his best on that ground but he can cope with it.


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2016)

EKW said:



			Pft! I want no rain at all and the ground to dry out to at least Good for that race! They will get the best of the ground so that will help my lad as well. And our horses have just hit form again (thankfully!!!) With 2 wins and 3 2nds from 6 runners today.
		
Click to expand...

Ah it's not due to rain so you'll be fine


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Ah it's not due to rain so you'll be fine 

Click to expand...

Lols aye there will be a few showers but nothing significant by the looks of it. 

Forum war? Pick a side! Sky Khan or Flintham?!?!


----------



## Mariposa (11 March 2016)

EKW said:



			Forum war? Pick a side! Sky Khan or Flintham?!?!
		
Click to expand...

*rolls up sleeves*

Team Flintham!


----------



## Madam Min (12 March 2016)

I've booked Thursday and Friday off work. Wish I'd booked the other days off now!!! Note to self for next year!! My boss goes every year for the whole week! Oh well at least 2days sofa and telly. Would love Cue Card to win!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2016)

I just hope the week does not turn into a Rich Richi and Mullins benefit party.  It appears half the gold cup field is Mullins trained.  I suppose any trainer could be in the same position given the fire power, but I much prefer the prizes to be spread over smaller yards and the competitiveness of top class racing to be to the fore.

Of course money talks and in the past we have seen wealthy owners have several good horses at the same time, Edron, Best Mate and Clive Smith with his horses etc, but now it seems a handful of mega wealthy owners own the lot.


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2016)

One more sleep!


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2016)

It has to be Sky Khan. I just cannot warm to the Bradstocks which is probably mighty unfair!
I see Old Guard is out, I doubt that anyone will lose any sleep over it. As a seperate thing I wonder if PN was cross at STD choosing the New One? He obviously wasn't allowed to at Kempton. Odd!


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2016)

I'm so pleased STW is on The New One, and oh I hope he does them proud!


----------



## bonny (14 March 2016)

Clodagh said:



			It has to be Sky Khan. I just cannot warm to the Bradstocks which is probably mighty unfair!
I see Old Guard is out, I doubt that anyone will lose any sleep over it. As a seperate thing I wonder if PN was cross at STD choosing the New One? He obviously wasn't allowed to at Kempton. Odd!
		
Click to expand...

It was the deal when STD became the stable jockey that he could ride The New One.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2016)

bonny said:



			It was the deal when STD became the stable jockey that he could ride The New One.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but he wasn't allowed to at Christmas.


----------



## PorkChop (14 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			One more sleep!
		
Click to expand...



Excited.com


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2016)

LJR said:





Excited.com
		
Click to expand...

Bizarrely this year I am not getting excited. I don't think I am allowing myself too until  my horse runs. I think. I dunno, maybe I have just got so used to racing day in day out that it doesn't bother me much any more.


----------

